# Problem With Heat Press - Creased Garments



## Simons88 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello,

Recently i started getting creases on my garments when pressing the garments after the pre-treatment process. I assumed that over time the pad on my heatpress had slowly had creases pressed into it so I ordered a new one.

Its arrived today and around 15-20 garment in some new creases are already forming. They are causing issues when printing as areas around the crease arent drying properly and also the ink isnt printing correctly over the creased areas.

Has anyone ever had this issue before and do you know what could be causing it?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks,

Nic

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1416282513_415aadf048ed5c2aef94164f9d878388

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1416276966_2ecdb9eaacb9acb574199140a07ed9bd


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

What's the pre-treat you're speaking of? I can't imagine how a press would cause this. Are they completely dry when pressed? Were they laundered before being pressed? Not that they should be, just another piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Simons88 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Pre-Treat is part of DTG printing onto dark garments, where a solution is sprayed onto the garment and then dried with the Heat Press.

Driving me mad!


----------

